# Accès NAS trop lent, comment les optimiser ?



## FBLedge (25 Mars 2016)

Bonjour, je sais que le sujet a déjà été abordé mais les réponses ne m'aident pas :-(
J'ai donc un iMac 27" sous El Capitan avec 8Go de RAM (32Go en route), relié en câble RJ45 Cat6 directement sur un switch Netgear GigaLan ou il retrouve 2 NAS (Netgear + Qnap) toujours en câble pas de WiFi, mon routeur est une LiveBox Orange Play. Tout est compatible GigaLan. Depuis mes ordinateurs sous Windows 7Pro 64bits et Windows 10, ainsi que les iPhones et iPads ou télé connectée, l'accès au NAS est rapide MAIS sur le iMac ça rame terriblement. Que je passe par du SMB1, SMB3, AFP, Bonjour, en attaquant par l'I.P ou le nom DNS, en mappant le partage avec l'option "Se connecter au serveur", en faisant des exclusions auprès de l'antivirus Eset ou même en désactivant l'antivirus. Je commence à perdre espoir ... HELP ME :-(


----------



## kaos (30 Mars 2016)

Hello,

Je suis pas expert mais j'ai un Netgear 104 un DNS 320L et un DELL avec OMV dessus.
On va essayer de démêler tout ça 

Quand tu dis que ça rame, c'est a dire ? tu peux préciser ?

Ce qui est bizarre c'est que seul ton iMac semble poser problème si je comprends bien ? 
En se connectant en SMB, surtout avec le matos que tu as, y'a pas de raisons ...

Tu à une IP fixe sur ton iMac ?


----------



## daffyb (30 Mars 2016)

kaos a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je suis pas expert mais j'ai un Netgear 104 un DNS 320L et un DELL avec OMV dessus.
> On va essayer de démêler tout ça
> ...


et le câble réseau de l'iMac il est OK ?


----------



## FBLedge (30 Mars 2016)

Bonjour et surtout MERCI beaucoup de votre participation 
Alors OUI je suis bien en IP fixe sur mon iMac et le protocole TCP/IP est vérifié et bien paramétré.
OUI aussi pour les produits APPLE qui accèdent avec difficultés aux partages, un Macbook et un iMac tout deux sous El Capitain alors que les produits Microsoft fonctionnent sans le moindre problème.
J'ai mis tout ce petit monde en SMB mais lorsque j'accède aux partages c'est très très lent mais ça fonctionne quand même.
Le câble est OK je l'ai remplacé par sécurité ;-)


----------



## jocool (30 Mars 2016)

FBLedge a dit:


> Bonjour et surtout MERCI beaucoup de votre participation
> Alors OUI je suis bien en IP fixe sur mon iMac et le protocole TCP/IP est vérifié et bien paramétré.
> OUI aussi pour les produits APPLE qui accèdent avec difficultés aux partages, un Macbook et un iMac tout deux sous El Capitain alors que les produits Microsoft fonctionnent sans le moindre problème.
> J'ai mis tout ce petit monde en SMB mais lorsque j'accède aux partages c'est très très lent mais ça fonctionne quand même.
> Le câble est OK je l'ai remplacé par sécurité ;-)



Côté NAS, quels sont les protocoles configurés ?
Tu as mentionné DNS. Tu as une machine qui fait office de DNS local ?
Vérifié l'onglet DNS dans la config de ta carte Ethernet ? Ca te semble OK ?


----------



## kaos (30 Mars 2016)

-Pour faire la comparaison entre toute les machines, je partirais sur un compte utilisateur basique (même sans mot de pass) pour voir si chaque machine accède facilement aux divers partages du NAS .

-Désactiver l'AFP

-Brancher les machines l'une après l'autres / vérifier leur Add IP afin qu'il n'y ai pas de conflit.
-Peut etre vérifier la plage DHCP sur la Box / qu'il y ai assez d'IP assignables (Ex: de 192.168.1.1 à 192.168.1.51)


----------

